# Холка или "вдовий горб". Головные боли, болит висок



## ЛюдмилаД (27 Дек 2020)

Доброй ночи,дорогие друзья! Давно очень была,но вот снова проблема и я к Вам за советом. Около полугода назад появились сильные головные боли,особенно на погоду..а еще горб прямо на шее,чуть ниже затылка. Может ли это быть связано и как этот горб убрать? Делала мрт головы и шеи,грыжи и ликвор(внутричерепное давление). Ребята,как лечить внутричерепное давление? Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (27 Дек 2020)

@ЛюдмилаД, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2020)

Опросник доктора Гусейнова по типам головной боли прошли?
Узи "горбика" сделали? Это липома или просто жир?


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (27 Дек 2020)

Добрый вечер! Делала мрт шеи,и в нем ничего не указано,как вроде аппарат не видит его...в исследовании написано что протрузии и грыжа 4 мм..но я хожу с распущенными волосами,мне кажется что видно...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2020)

Опросник доктора Гусейнова по типам головной боли прошли?
Узи "горбика" сделали? Это липома или просто жир?


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (27 Дек 2020)

Нет,узи не делала,т.к. думала что мрт информативнее(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2020)

УЗИ бугорка на предмет липома или просто жир.
Тип головной боли по опроснику доктора Гусейнова определили?


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (27 Дек 2020)

Нет... а как?

Вы знаете доктор,у страха глаза велики.Я похоронила отца,который умер от глиобластомы,могу уже книгу написать по всему тому,что мы пережили...как страшно и мучительно видеть что происходит с родным человеком. После его смерти я стала прислушиваться к своему телу и пошло поехало...сама себе диагнозы,Вам писала много раз(два года назад)...сейчас другое,возраст 37,вес 89.  После смерти папы начала курить,казалось это успокаивает...И полез варикоз,начались головные боли(голова горит) внутричерепное давление,проблемы с сосудами...курить бросила,понимаю что нужно начинать с веса,но слабачка,люблю сладкое...как бороться с варикозом,сосудами вопрос...хочу еще раз сказать Вам Спасибо за то,что Вы не оставляете без внимания наши письма. Здоровья Вам,доктор,спасибо!


----------



## La murr (28 Дек 2020)

Опросник доктора Гусейнова
@ЛюдмилаД, ответьте на вопросы и посчитайте результат, пожалуйста - так Вы определите свой тип головной боли.


----------

